# Tung Weight



## lurch42 (Sep 22, 2010)

I recently purchased a 1993 prowler 30 R trailer and was wondering if any body coulld give me some idea as to what the tung weight of this model is aprox. The gross weight of the trailer is 7,000 acording to the registration.
Any help in this matter would be helpful so I can beef up my trucks supension to maintain ride height wile towing.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

12 - 15% of the camper's weight. Take it somewhere to get it weighed.


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

http://media.rvusa.com/library/Fleetwood2001_pr_f.pdf

this should give you all the info you'll want


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The design of a travel trailer expects about 10% of the weight to be at the tongue. Fifth wheels start at about 15% then can go as high as 25%. Any more than these percentages and you run the risk of having too much weight on the front axle of the travel trailer with two or more axles. It's important to keep as much equal weight on all the trailer wheels AFTER the tongue or pin weight is satisfied.

I might say 12% starts to get too high because that means the front axle is carrying more weight than the rear axles. And if you are at 15% you better have a fifth wheel!

I will agree that whatever is documented is only a VAGUE ESTIMATE. Only the GROSS vehicle or trailer weight ratings are known, the rest is figured out. The only way to truly know where you stand is to weigh your rig! Since there is more to weighing the rig than putting the whole thing on scale, if you need help with this PLEASE ask. Someone will be glad to provide the long details. But once you've done it, and understand it, it will make a lot of sense.

Warning - Beefing up the suspension won't necessarily increase the weight capacity. Read the fine print on the mods. They help the suspension or make the tow vehicle ride better, but these mods also add weight which subtracts cargo weight, but very few of them will increase a weight rating. Trust me, I know it, I went through it. There's a difference between thinking you are better off, and knowing you are better off legally.


----------

